# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Igor Birman (U.S. House, CA-7)

## malkusm

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Igor Birman
*Office Sought:* U.S. House, California's 7th Congressional District
*Website:* http://igorbirman.com/
*Social Media:* Facebook | Twitter | YouTube

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: California
District: 7
Incumbent: Ami Bera (D-CA)
Other Primary Candidates: Doug Ose, Elizabeth Emken
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: None announced.
Cook PVI: EVEN (Neutral)
Relevant poll numbers: None
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points:

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is a side issue, as there is no consensus on it among Ron Paul supporters. Just a note.




> Our nation already has an immigration policy inscribed on the Statue of Liberty that works well, of which I am living proof: “Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free.”
> 
> Legal immigration is the life-blood of our nation, and we should encourage it and free it from the bureaucratic red tape that keeps some families waiting decades to be reunited with their loved one. On the other hand, illegal immigration and amnesty undermine the very path that millions of legal immigrants have followed here.
> 
> Because my parents risked their lives to get me to America, I could pursue any dream I set my mind to. I learned English and embraced my new country founded on freedom. One of my life’s proudest moments was taking the Oath of Citizenship. I made that pledge alongside my 88-year-old grandmother, who passed the citizenship exam despite blindness and advanced age, because as she put it, “she wanted to die an American.”
> 
> If I am elected, *I will continue to be a champion of legal immigration and assimilation and will advocate for policies that draw talent to our shores* and provide refuge from tyranny for families like mine.
> 
> http://igorbirman.com/immigration


Mark Zuckerberg will support him.

And US immigration policy was not written by a pro-immigration poet.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

His position on Syria is good. One might infer that he would vote for sanctions or action against Iran though.




> Whether the United States should attack Syria — a nation that has in no way threatened our country or our allies  — is an all-time no-brainer.  Absolutely not.
> 
> How utterly irresponsible to breathlessly assure Americans that military action would be a “very limited, very targeted, very short-term effort.”  Once the first missile salvo is launched, we are at war with no control over the enemy’s response or the chain of events we have set into motion.
> 
> How utterly incomprehensible to take sides in a civil war where no matter whether Al Qaeda or Al Assad wins, a group of thugs will continue to dominate Syrialong after the mortars and missiles fall silent.
> 
> There is no denying that Syria is ruled by a murderous dictator and a scourge of utter tyranny.  Many nations share the same dismal fate.  There is also no denying that Assad’s regime has no ambitions outside its borders.
> 
> As much as the Administration would like to conflate Syria and Iran, it’s oblivious to a major difference between the two.  *Iran has actively committed itself to nuclear arms precisely in order to upend the balance of power in the Middle East, threaten the existence of Israel and, if it obtains technology to mount those arms on intercontinental ballistic missiles, put America within its reach.*  Syria has not.
> ...

----------


## TaftFan

NATIONAL ASSOCIATION FOR GUN RIGHTS PAC ENDORSES IGOR BIRMAN FOR CONGRESS

http://igorbirman.com/posts/national...n-for-congress

GUN OWNERS OF AMERICA ENDORSES IGOR BIRMAN FOR CONGRESS

http://igorbirman.com/posts/gun-owne...n-for-congress

FREEDOMWORKS PAC ENDORSES IGOR BIRMAN

http://igorbirman.com/posts/freedomw...es-igor-birman

U.S. REPRESENTATIVE TOM MCCLINTOCK NAMED CAMPAIGN CHAIRMAN OF IGOR BIRMAN FOR CONGRESS CAMPAIGN

http://igorbirman.com/posts/us-repre...gress-campaign

----------


## Rocco

I consider Igor our top priority in terms of new guys to get into congress. He has an incredible story and appears a pretty consistent champion of freedom.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I just noticed that Emken is running in this Primary. We do not want her! Her campaign manager and staff were Ron Paul haters at the CA GOP convention when she ran for Senate. She is an establishment shill.

P.S. GOP establishment will probably be pushing Emken.

----------


## compromise

Amash says he's looking at Birman regarding 2014 endorsements:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...se-Igor-Birman

----------


## Anti-Neocon

This seems like a very important primary race not only because this guy's pretty good, but because Emken is scum.

----------


## CG1976

Birman is awesome! Emken is a mess.

----------


## Hyperion

I love the idea of a former Soviet in Congress to expose the insanity of our drift into far left nonsense. He would really be a great representative for our movement and if Amash thinks he's worth having around, then you don't need to know much else.

----------


## compromise

http://www.igorbirman.com/posts/rep-...n-for-congress



> Igor Birman, the conservative candidate for Congress in California’s 7th Congressional District, was endorsed today by U.S. Representative Justin Amash, who has earned a national reputation as a fighter for individual liberty and the restoration of Constitutional constraints on government while serving in Congress.
> 
> "America desperately needs more representatives who will defend the Constitution and fight for liberty. Igor Birman will be an ally in our efforts to reduce the size and scope of the federal government—whether it's in halting the $17 trillion debt or reining in the NSA's surveillance of innocent Americans. I'm proud to endorse Igor.  Send another champion of liberty to Congress, and please join me in supporting Igor's campaign,” Amash said.
> 
> "I am proud to have the support of a tireless and fearless fighter for liberty like Justin Amash. I admire his unwavering commitment to the Constitution and look forward to standing with Congressman Amash in the fight to restore the federal government to its proper limited role," Igor Birman said.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Seems Birman's been busy with himself:




> The Conservative Victory Fund (CVF), the nation's oldest conservative campaign committee, endorses for election Igor Birman for the U.S. House of Representatives 7th District in California.


http://www.igorbirman.com/posts/nati...n-for-congress

As well as the Republican Liberty Caucus.  Like Brannon in North Carolina, it remains to be seen whether this will help give him a push against a typical candidate like Emken. Can only hope so. Also, it helps to pay attention to what a lot of the prospective candidates are up to since they get lost in the shuffle on here since priority shifts to a few, targeted campaigns.

----------


## compromise

Strong points for Birman include endorsements from the RLC, FreedomWorks, YAL Liberty Action Fund, Ron Paul, Rand Paul, Mike Lee, Thomas Massie, Justin Amash, Raul Labrador, Mick Mulvaney, Tim Huelskamp, Jim Jordan, David Schweikert, Tom McClintock, Mike Lee, GOA, NAGR, CVF, Citizens' United and the Madison Project. I'd say he's the strongest candidate we have, this race will be tough, but I believe Birman can win.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is not a surprise. As an ex-pat from the former Soviet block, he will have a hatred of anything "Russia" in common with the neoconservatives.

----------

